# My $40 (300 sq. ft.) Homemade Birch/Walnut Ceiling



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks like it will be very sharp once its complete.
Do you think next time you could lay on the floor and take the picture to get more ceiling in the image (just a thought  ) ?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i can try, but when i get on the floor, my dog is all over me wanting to play.... =o)
i started with the visual, not actual center of the room, and will work out from there. 
man, it was HARD to get the first row squared to the room!
the contractor that did the 6x6s screwed up pretty bad, i've had to 'visually' fix alot...

DM


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

MdangermouseM said:


> man, it was HARD to get the first row squared to the room!


Its all down hill after that


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Fantastic*

I must give you a big 2 thumbs up on this one! :thumbup: Dorf Dude


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

Very cool! Make sure to post some photos when your done. Thats really neat to see some different celing coverings than the same old drywall / plaster celing. 

Good Job - Keep up the good work!

Jamie


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

this shot is for you, iMisspell.....

DM


----------



## Mrnagrom (Oct 7, 2008)

the reason i clicked on this the first time, i glanced at the topic and was like "what the hell, a 40,300 dollar birch ceiling.. what is it like a 200x500 room?".. then i had the foresight to re read the topic.

good work, looking nice.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*gettin' there!*

too funny. $40,300??? no bargain there at all! lol i edited the title better now, so "sorry about that, Chief".....
here's a shot from today...i think it's comin' along nicely! need to rip and route and rabbet more edges tomorrow to continue.

DM


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

MdangermouseM said:


> too funny. $40,300??? no bargain there at all! lol i edited the title better now, so "sorry about that, Chief".....
> here's a shot from today...i think it's comin' along nicely! need to rip and route and rabbet more edges tomorrow to continue.
> 
> DM


Lookin Sharp. Glad to see your making progress.
Jamie


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks jamie! and mrnagrom! yup, it's movin right along! today was funny though, my father stopped out for a visit to see how the house was coming along and decided to stick around and help me do a couple rows on the ceiling "because it looks like fun!" and ended up staying for over 6 hours! (free help! woohoo!) he hasn't been out here since early spring, and that dining room area was still being mowed! lol 

DM


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Its looking really good, Danger Mouse.
The light and dark blends and accent one another nicley.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

welp, it's all done! along the long wall (above the outside doors) i intend to put a 20' 'knick-knack' shelf to help hide the perimeter beam (and make the wife very happy.) i really enjoyed this project, even the work part! lol

DM


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Man, that's really nice!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks bradnailer! next i get to build a box around that 4 foot light with white plexi, hinged for easy access with a HDD magnet close. (man i love those things, for another reason, see---> http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=29495 it's at the bottom of the page) then a nice ceiling fan to finish off the look. probly Hunter.

DM


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Great job*

Fantastic looking. What are your plans for lighting? You do great work. Dorf Dude


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks dorfdude! i'm going to build a walnut box around that 4 foot light (above the two 6x6 casement windows) with white plexiglas inserts, hinged for easy access with a HDD magnet to keep it shut, and a ceiling fan/light combo for the center of the room. i finished wiring the switches today. i'm thinking of this for the fan---> http://www.hunterfan.com/product_detail.aspx?id=27948 built in heat too! any other ideas are certainly welcome!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

or maybe this one with no heat.... http://www.hunterfan.com/product_detail.aspx?id=14436

DM


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Some guys will do anything to avoid taping and mudding drywall. LOL

Looks really nice. Mouse, you're a creative guy and do good work.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

jogr said:


> Some guys will do anything to avoid taping and mudding drywall. LOL


you got that right! muahahahaha

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

light box done

DM


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Awsome job Mouse, and here I thought you've been out fishing all this time :thumbup:


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice... very nice. Now I am thinking which room in my house I could do that to.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That's really beautiful, nice job!


----------



## LoneStarGuitar (Dec 24, 2008)

looks incredible, especially with the "winter wonderland" framed up by your windows!


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

very kool:thumbsup:


----------



## shuship (Nov 25, 2008)

That is one heckuva ceiling job Mouse. I too have been looking for something a bit different to do to my basement ceiling once the rest is complete. Excellent craftsmanship!! :clap:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks, shuship! anything to avoid tape and mud!!! lol i just had to buy those 200+ Russian Birch panels for $10.00 at an auction.
i knew i'd find SOMEthing to do with them, and i still have more than half left!

DM


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

dangermouse, that is simply fabulous.
I love it.
I really like the light box.

I would love to see the room when its all done.

I agree, avoid mudding ceilings..........lol


----------



## satz (Jan 15, 2009)

beautifull,

My new house has 400 sqft of space downstair with plywood panel false ceiling and i cannot figure out what the heck to do cheap and now i think i am going to stain the wood like yours and put them together.

satz


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

sounds cool, be sure to post pics when you're done! here's the fan i threw together from 3 broken (free) ones. i may switch it to a different one someday, but for now, it's ok.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i still think i'd like to get that heated hunter fan....

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

So where's the pics of the blinds?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

right here, just posted another update too.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f50/vertical-wood-blinds-45533/

DM


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

dangermouse, i like it. .. a lot. i will start looking for panels now to steal your idea :ninja:

if i were doing that job, i would feel inclined to add construction grade adhesive to the panel before i squished it to the ceiling. the reason, i am hesitant that the screws would hold in the drywall ceiling. on the other hand, your darker wood trim probably intersects with ceiling joists every now and again, so if that trim is holding the panels in place and you held the trim to the joists with screws.. then that would work too.

thanks for sharing this, very decoratively savvy of you.

Knucklez


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've considered doing something for my sunroom ceiling like this
Right now I'm planning on a t&g ceiling


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Knucklez said:


> dangermouse, i like it. .. a lot. i will start looking for panels now to steal your idea :ninja:
> 
> if i were doing that job, i would feel inclined to add construction grade adhesive to the panel before i squished it to the ceiling. the reason, i am hesitant that the screws would hold in the drywall ceiling. on the other hand, your darker wood trim probably intersects with ceiling joists every now and again, so if that trim is holding the panels in place and you held the trim to the joists with screws.. then that would work too.
> 
> ...


thanks Knucklez! 
i really did enjoy this one. Po)
and absolutely, i DID use PL for the 14" cross strips and the butted ends that did not line up on a stud, EVERY 2' on the stud has a screw 2-1/2" holding the walnut through the drywall and into the rafter stud. (i ran a blue chalk line to follow to be sure) i even glued the end screws as i tenderly screwed them in....
there's also a thin line of glue in the center of each larger panel to help prevent any future sagging too. guess i shoulda mentioned that, huh? sorry

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

wupearls: naughty! naughty! BAD!


Hi, I am new here. I view all posts. Good disscussion here.----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------yourself jewelry pearlcharm jewelry beadsbeautiful pearl jewelryjewelry in the heartjewelry change pearl

come in here and spam MY post....? :furious:
i don't THINK so.....
*bye now*

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

wow... over 4,000 posts now.... it's amazing to me I ever get anything DONE here! lol

DM


----------



## miles11we (Mar 23, 2010)

wow, you did a great job, its beautiful


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2010)

I love it!!!!!!!!!!! Great work at a very great price.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank You.

DM


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow. That is really nice DM. So, how does it look all finished WITH the fan?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

see pic in post #32

DM


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

that is a beautiful ceiling... i wish i was crafty enough to think / do something like that :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The doing was simple enough, the idea came because I hate taping and mudding.
This same concept could be done in many ways. Even wallpaper could be blocked in to achieve a nice effect.
I'm considering this myself, or maybe doing a slap-on texture. Quick, inexpensive, easy, and attractive is what I'm looking for.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya know what? It would seem I have enough to do the same thing in ONE of the new bedrooms....
Think I should? Hmmmmmmmm..........................

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea. It should look nice.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> Ya know what? It would seem I have enough to do the same thing in ONE of the new bedrooms....
> Think I should? Hmmmmmmmm..........................
> 
> DM


Have you decided?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Sort of.... I'm rabbeting the baseboards and window trim in the foyer and doing a half wall of the same effect. Of course, it's neither easy nor fast, but it's close to free!

I'll add some pictures soon.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe if I'm inspired enough, I may do just that small ceiling the same as the dining room. Then the remaining pieces will be used in my magic boxes as lids and bottoms. Here's the wall so far. You see this as you come in the front door.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The finished foyer can be seen here: http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/oak-trimming-her-new-foyer-93313/

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

That's a cool idea! Looks awesome! I might look at something like this for my basement. I want drop ceiling so I can easily access wiring, plumbing etc, but why not make it in wood eh.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Those panels are tight to the 5/8" drywall on the ceiling. To make it a drop type would have been much more work.

DM


----------



## mporreca01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Not a fan of this....house just went from 2011 to 1980s...not for me but good for you on the wood find!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't like the whole "Made in China" crap look of 2011! 
If this is the 80's look, I'm happy with it, as is my wife...... and after all, isn't that what REALLY matters?

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> I'm happy with it, as is my wife...... and after all, isn't that what REALLY matters?
> 
> DM



That's the bottom line in making your house into your HOME.

It's not good to spend to much time worrying about what someone else might like in your home.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> That's the bottom line in making your house into your HOME.
> 
> It's not good to spend to much time worrying about what someone else might like in your home.


UNLESS it's the wife, of course! :laughing:

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

well, I didn't pull that one off very well---Might explain a thing or two about my life.


----------



## MegaMagma39 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## CeilingTiles (May 22, 2011)

Very nice work. It is amazing what some work to a ceiling can do for a room and yet so many people over look it.


----------

